# Cultural differences in a Coca-Cola world..."



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

This morning on the news I heard that 3 children were murdered in a driveby in Palestine. They were the children of a Fatah loyalist, which is the party opposed to Hamas.

Perhaps someone could jump in and explain how this is just a quaint "cultural difference" and how maybe we should go have a nice chat with Hamas.

Those poor children were not old enough to be a political threat to anyone. Before someone might suggest that they were likely just "collateral damage" and that Hamas wasn't aiming at them specifically then my answer is that many won't forgive American or western troops for collateral damage so why should we forgive Hamas? Western soldiers are expected to be as certain as possible of their target before shooting. What's so special about Hamas?

Oh, I forgot. It's just their culture and we should respect that. And it was Bush who forced them to target the kids anyway.

Sorry if I sound cranky but this report just makes me sick...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Maybe it's a lot of fish in the diet..."*



jroberts said:


> This post may very well get deleted, but I can think of no better way to say it right now - you're an idiot, Bill.


I'll come up with a better reply after I've had time to plumb the deep intellectual response of your debate position.

This too may be deleted but it's responses like yours that prove my points better than I ever could by myself.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Name calling not allowed. Period!


----------

